# The other side of the coin, or good news if you like



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

While many of the threads on the forum at the moment are somewhat depressing albeit accurate about the economy, unemployment etc there is another side to this which we should also highlight. It would be wrong for people in the UK who might be considering a move to Spain not to also take in the good side, and there is a good side.

At the moment property is at the cheapest it has ever been, it might go even lower over the next few months but that is probably doubtful in many areas. If you are retired with an income and don't need to work there has probably never been a better time to come to Spain. If you can afford to buy a holiday / investment second home then there again has probably never been a better time to do it.

The cost of living in Spain is still much cheaper than the UK, the weather is still much better, the medical system is, in my opinion and experience, superb. The food, particularly veg is cheap and excellent. It is predicted that over the next two years inflation rates in Spain will be lower than the UK.

I agree that people who need to work for a living out here need to think twice for all the reasons given in the other threads but if you are financially self sufficient it would be wrong to get put off coming here. 

Recovery out here to some extent depends on the return of people from the UK / Northern Europe, tourists, visitors, temporary residents and new long term residents. By not clearly highlighting the advantages as well as the disadvantages we potentially put off people who would now do very well out here.

I assist with IT on a Park Home site in Almeria and there are properties going for as little as 25000 which only a couple of years ago were 85000, bargain or what! Of course the sad thing is that they are going this cheap because the people that bought them thought they would be able to get work and continue working to cover the living costs. This now isn't easy at all so the bargains await those who can afford to live here without steady work, or ideally working at all. Unfortunately, as is always the case there are losers and winners from every situation.

Would I still want to come to Spain, the answer has to be a definite YES!


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

About time someone has come on here and said something positive about Spain for once!!! Great post!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

leedsutdgem said:


> About time someone has come on here and said something positive about Spain for once!!! Great post!!!


Hear hear - and another plus point (for people buying houses anyway) is that there are large numbers of unemplpyed Spanish builders looking for work. Genuine skilled builders, not just labourers. So now is the time to come over and build your dream house ...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxthorrrr (Apr 23, 2011)

Happyexpat said:


> While many of the threads on the forum at the moment are somewhat depressing albeit accurate about the economy, unemployment etc there is another side to this which we should also highlight. It would be wrong for people in the UK who might be considering a move to Spain not to also take in the good side, and there is a good side.
> 
> At the moment property is at the cheapest it has ever been, it might go even lower over the next few months but that is probably doubtful in many areas. If you are retired with an income and don't need to work there has probably never been a better time to come to Spain. If you can afford to buy a holiday / investment second home then there again has probably never been a better time to do it.
> 
> ...


You need to be careful Happyexpat trying to spread the good word on here it very novel. But well done for having the guts.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thorrrr said:


> You need to be careful Happyexpat trying to spread the good word on here it very novel. But well done for having the guts.


why the dig?

no one is going to disagree with him -he is telling the truth - & we all say it all the time, and if you take the time to read the forum properly you'll see that

if you are financially in a good place, self-sufficient or able to make a guaranteed income in whatever way, Spain is a fantastic place to live - for all the reasons he gives & then some - I'd add that the education is good too - certainly better than my experience in the UK & the US

but even the most positive thinking people have to agree that if you need to get a job here to support yourself & your family of however many kids, & you already have that in the UK or wherever you come from - now isn't the time to give that up!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Don't think we haven't tried before!!!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/68397-good-news-thread.html

Good news from the Madrid area is that the weather has been great - just like spring! Usually we're getting some oppressive heat at this time. but this year the temperature is lovely, and there are loads of wild flowers in the fields.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm all for good news, in fact its those who come on here moaning about negativity who actually draw attention to all the bad news and highlight the problems. Its not fair or the right information to tell newbies that its all wonderful, thats dangerous and can ruin lives - the posters on here are realists, in the main, have "been there, done it". They understand and give impartial and knowledgeable advise. Thats the nice thing about this forum, it doesnt "pretty" things up or play up the dream. It gives reality to enable people to make an informed decision!!!

But I also see a lot of positives and theres no doubt that there is an air of optimism - not quite enough to encourage wanna be expats to come over, find work and have an easy life, but give it time maybe??????

Good post Mr. Happy lol!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Love the post, love the forum. We will be landing in Spain within the next fortnight. Getting excited. Everything that happyexpat outlined was the reason we chose Spain. We have no need to look for work as we have our own income. A lot of good things have been said about Spain and was one of the main resins we chose Spain. However If we needed to look for jobs it would have been a completely different outcome.

Great post!!!!

P.S. Can you point me in the right direction for the houses at €25,000


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spanishhopeful said:


> Love the post, love the forum. We will be landing in Spain within the next fortnight. Getting excited. Everything that happyexpat outlined was the reason we chose Spain. We have no need to look for work as we have our own income. A lot of good things have been said about Spain and was one of the main resins we chose Spain. However If we needed to look for jobs it would have been a completely different outcome.
> 
> Great post!!!!
> 
> P.S. Can you point me in the right direction for the houses at €25,000


I just googled_ se vende casa 25000€ españa_ & the first 4 links were to Cuenca - so maybe that's a good place to start?


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

It wasn't 'a dig' but merely an observation. Many of the threads highlight and slant towards the negative but I agree do mention 'it might' be ok for some. The point I am making is to highlight and slant towards the opposite which is also true under the circumstances outlined.

Anyway a bit of good news, providing it is true which this is, hopefully will cheer people up, make them consider the postives and encourage others to come to this wonderful country.

At the moment, statistically, brick built property is starting to move in the Valencia region, paticularly from Benidorm southwards, often at silly prices. I can confirm from personal knowledge that property is also starting to move in Andalucia at good prices especially Park homes near Mojacar and Cuevas del Almanzora. 

I am being very careful not to mention the site names to avoid a 'telling off'. If somebody wants to know specifics they can PM me which I think would be ok under the forum rules. In fairness I should add that I produce the websites for some of the Park home sites, hence my knoweldge, so there is a business link which I am very careful about on this forum.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its brilliant to encourage people to come and enjoy such a beautiful country, but foolish to encourage those who need to work or have an income here - especially families who are about to give up what they have in the UK!! I think that needs to be highlighted - apart from that YAY!!! Its a lovely place to be. The more "income independent" people who come and live in Spain, the more money will be put into the economy - every little helps!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Totaly agree with Happyexpat, but then those of you who know my posts on here (nearly 3 of you by now) will know that I tend to be realistic and optimistic with a touch of humour. According to some government stats I read there are still more Brits leaving the UK than returning, couiple that with a statement from the British Consul couple of weeks ago that they believe more Brits are coming to Spain than leaving, seems to me that this forum still has a lot of help to offer, and if people are still insisiting on moving here, then we better get ready!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

Being very careful not to turn this positive thread into a negative one I should add that coming out here to open a bar or be a builder / handyman is an almost definite no no. As JoJo said I wouldn't encourage anybody who needs to work to come here at the moment but I think I said that when opening the thread. On the other hand if you are retired and want people to help with your garden or odd jobs we've got thousands just dying (often literally) to help you, another advantage at the moment. Personally I use local Spanish people and have found them to be great, good prices, good work and a friendly attitude. Thrax is right there is a growing interest from the UK about coming to live here, the time and financial conditions are just right for many people!


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Well i can absolutely say that for us, Spain has actually worked out to save us some money rather than cost us. We have more disposable income per month, although we are self sufficient from earnings in the UK, we definitely spend less here. 

And as for the lifestyle - well it is second to none!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I have two friends here who are both ex pat builders and they are both doing very well. They tend to take on work that for some reason, and in this area, the Spanish just won't do. Repairing leaking terraces, that kind of thing, and although it took time, their reputation of doing good and relaiable repair work means that they are both very busy all year round. There are always possibilities but you just have to find them.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I see the price of diesel is down, 89.2 cents a litre today, Good News!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Hepa said:


> I see the price of diesel is down, 89.2 cents a litre today, Good News!!


How do I get my car over to the canaries to fill up?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

thrax said:


> How do I get my car over to the canaries to fill up?


Ferry from Cadiz or Portugal


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Gibraltar's the cheapest way to get cheap petrol (and cigarettes!!) Not sure what it is now, but the last time we went (6months ago) it was 96 pence a litre!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have already posted this information on one of the many Doom and Gloom threads.

Tourism here on the larger islands has increased to such an extent that new catering staff are being sought and those previously laid off, re-instated.

Now this might only be temporary but we shall see, at the moment this to us is more than good news,

Hepa


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

We went to Gib at the end of January, the only things that were cheap were **** and fuel, the rest was sky high. At that time you could buy Sobrano brandy cheaper in Mercadona than on Gib. In fairness named Uk brands of booze were cheaper than Spain but certainly not tax free. I really like the place but that will be my last visit for quite a while. I thought tax free mean't it should be 18 to 20% cheaper, obviously I don't understand either English or Spanish!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Happyexpat said:


> obviously I don't understand either English or Spanish!


I don't understand anything


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

Best way to be, ignorance is bliss so they say..... On that subject have you ever wondered who the 'they' are in statements like this? Maybe its that super secret ruling elite we keep hearing about, I suppose they would come up with a saying like that.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Happyexpat said:


> Best way to be, ignorance is bliss so they say..... On that subject have you ever wondered who the 'they' are in statements like this? Maybe its that super secret ruling elite we keep hearing about, I suppose they would come up with a saying like that.


Nope, I realised years ago that the 'they' are Women's Own magazine :eyebrows:


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

Ah that would explain it all, backed by the womans institute no doubt, thanks for clearing that up but I expect they will be really annoyed for being exposed. Boy are you in trouble!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I am married. Of course I am in trouble.


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

Its only the depth that varies LOL


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Good news here. Tourism is up by 26%, unemployment continues to fall by over 2000 last month.

We are told that the Canary Islands are starting on the path to recovery. Hopefully so, 

Hepa


----------

